# Famous What To Stock Question



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

it's going to be a while before this happens, but... i have an empty 60g tank, begging for something. the tank is kind of an odd size, 4' x 18" x ?". i recently found a fw ray on a couple of our sponsors that "max out" at 12" and is "easy to keep". i've never kept rays, so is an 18" w tank ok for a 12" ray? i'm leaning tward the ray and jack d. purple sanch is a close 2nd. RRS sounds pretty cool, but i can do that in a dime a dozen 55g. like i said, it's going to be a while. so what do you guys / gals think?


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

Oh. And befor the jokes start flying… yes SOC is "kind of" wanting a jack d… I'm not putting a P with a ray.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

honestly man your tank is not big enough for any type of ray. it seems like many members have rrs now and i think a purple sanchezi would be sweet.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Personally i'd put a nice outgoing small Serra in there... which Serra?, a matter of personal taste...


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

That tank is not big enough for one let alone multiple pays, and keeping them with a Jack Dempsey is def not a good idea either.


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

I voted for a purple sanchezi because the tank doesn't seem big enough for rays, you said it was your second choice and a lot of people seem to be picking up ruby red spilos.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

yea once you go dirty sanch you never go back


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

A ray would be cool, though I don't think your tank is big enough for one.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I'd go with RRS based on their commonly bold personality... and I would recommend it for the 60G as opposed to a 55... But ultimately the choice is yours so get what YOU really like.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Spilo's got my vote.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

just adding to whats posted above. a 12 inch ray in fact is much larger then you would think. draw a 12 inch circle or place a 12 inch dinner plate in the tank and then add another 12 inches for the tall and thats the reality of a 12 inch ray so you would need a minimum of 24 inches just for the ray to turn around anything close to being comfortable even then 36 inches would be best. rays need space and a lot of it not even talking bioload yet.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

The tank is too small for any ray. A 12" ray should have at least a 180g. A 125/120g is said to be the bare minimum for a hystrix ray though hystrix are rare and expensive. They also regularly get mixed up with similar rays like reticulated rays who get a ton larger


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Don't the little teacup rays max out at around 6"?


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

Thanks guys. Back to the drawing board. I kinda figured they were giving TL on the ray, so yeah that's out of the question.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

closest thing to a "teacup" ray is a hystrix as posted above. and they still get larger then 6 inches. and 6 inches is disc size only not counting tail. rays need space and when you think you have enough space your going to need more water. they produce a lot of waste. keeping one ray was more work then a shoal of 15 pygos in the same size tank same filtration and everything for me.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Tensa said:


> closest thing to a "teacup" ray is a hystrix as posted above. and they still get larger then 6 inches. and 6 inches is disc size only not counting tail. rays need space and when you think you have enough space your going to need more water. they produce a lot of waste. keeping one ray was more work then a shoal of 15 pygos in the same size tank same filtration and everything for me.


They can get larger than 6" is probably like rbp can get 12". lmao!


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

BRUNER247 said:


> closest thing to a "teacup" ray is a hystrix as posted above. and they still get larger then 6 inches. and 6 inches is disc size only not counting tail. rays need space and when you think you have enough space your going to need more water. they produce a lot of waste. keeping one ray was more work then a shoal of 15 pygos in the same size tank same filtration and everything for me.


They can get larger than 6" is probably like rbp can get 12". lmao!
[/quote]
ummm are you feeling ok bro?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Majority of rbp won't reach 12". & I doubt many of the small stingrays get much over 6".


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Teacup rays are more difficult to care for and most dont do well in the hands of inexperienced keepers.
They are picky and messy eaters so a bare bottom tank is recomended for easier maintainance, aswell filtration should be atleast 7x turnover p/hr.

I voted sanchezi but the rrs would be sweet also.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

BRUNER247 said:


> Majority of rbp won't reach 12". & I doubt many of the small stingrays get much over 6".


just 2 things before this turns into a pissing contest. one have you ever owned rays? (thats a rhetorical question so please dont really answer that). and two there are plenty of reds over 12 inches. to make it valid that they can and will reach 12 inches or more. rays get larger then people think some may grow slower then others but there is no "teacup ray" its a sales tactic they are just baby rays. most keepers do not properly care for their rays as it is. hence why people buy a 180 and get a teacup ray or a trio and then a little later they say "well i had a 180 thats a big tank but my rays are acting funny and about to die" or "i already had one or two rays die i have one left and he is in bad shape what did i do wrong?" i really wish vamptrev (i hope i spelled that right) would chime in here.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I never said rbp can't reach 12". Average is more around 7-9" for captives & even smaller in the wild. & your example, I'd say keeper was doing something wrong. Like bad diet, parasite ect ect ect. If two Lfs here keep the TEACUPS & they don't have any problems it can't be to hard keeping the little rays.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

BRUNER247 said:


> I never said rbp can't reach 12". Average is more around 7-9" for captives & even smaller in the wild. & your example, I'd say keeper was doing something wrong. Like bad diet, parasite ect ect ect. If two Lfs here keep the TEACUPS & they don't have any problems it can't be to hard keeping the little rays.


o bruner


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Sanchezi are bad ass


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Red retic, caqueta, scobina all stay under a ft. & George fear has stated less than 1% of wild caught are over 6". But of course I'm sure you've caught them out of rivers more than him.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

BRUNER247 said:


> Red retic, caqueta, scobina all stay under a ft. & George fear has stated less than 1% of wild caught are over 6". But of course I'm sure you've caught them out of rivers more than him.


the art of knowing when to shutup is clearly lost now a day aint it. your kool dude your kool.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

lol


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Why should I shut up. Your still flapn your trap say they all get over 12" when some clearly don't. I'm sorry I spoke up & called you on it because your clearly a expert.go ahead & talk your sh*t.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

your talking more then me bro...let the thread be what it is. you got moments where your smart and others well...lol you know. so if you wanna continue just pm me i dont wanna drag the thread on and on for nothing.

Sorry SOC for the continual derail ill stay outta here but either way sanchezi or RRS good choices. i say sanchezi this time though but the RRS are nice too best of both worlds serra and pygo.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

BRUNER247 said:


> Majority of rbp won't reach 12". & I doubt many of the small stingrays get much over 6".


I used to have a couple of 12" in RPB's couple years ago









I say purple sanchezi because they are a beautiful serra IMO...RRS are neat, but i prefer a Purple Sanchezi


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Teacup rays are often babies of things like reticulated stingrays which can get over a foot in diameter.

George also has said about areas where all the p's he caught were small. Does this mean in this one area the p's don't grow past say 6"? Not really, it probably means alot there are alot more juvies then adults and most will die before adulthood which would be why so many juvies are caught and not adults. The wild is alot differnt then captivity.

A 12" disk stingray needs alot more space then a 12" long fish.

Ask people who keep rays and they will tell you true hystix are one of the smallest rays at about 1ft diameter. There are no 6" healthy adult rays.



sick of chiclids said:


> Thanks guys. Back to the drawing board. I kinda figured they were giving TL on the ray, so yeah that's out of the question.


 Rays are usually measured according to their disk size and not including their tail as half their length could be tail so including tail a 12" diameter ray could be 2ft long.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

the_w8 said:


> Majority of rbp won't reach 12". & I doubt many of the small stingrays get much over 6".


I used to have a couple of 12" in RPB's couple years ago









I say purple sanchezi because they are a beautiful serra IMO...RRS are neat, but i prefer a Purple Sanchezi








[/quote]

he didnt say none reach 12"


----------

